# George, some pics, I hope



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi George:









OK, looks like they made it. This is two birds that look like Indigo to me. What do you think?

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not George here .. and I don't know if they are Indigo or not .. I DO know that they are very lovely pigeons  

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI BILL, Bird #2 looks like an ash red spread to me, the first bird looks like a red check. But lets see what you get from the mating with the dun hen. Have they laid yet? Lets hope for the best. ..GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*that's what they look like to me too*



george simon said:


> HI BILL, Bird #2 looks like an ash red spread to me, the first bird looks like a red check. But lets see what you get from the mating with the dun hen. Have they laid yet? Lets hope for the best. ..GEORGE


They all look like spread ash reds but I thought that was the deal with hom. indigo. From reading in the Quinn book, I just thought and hoped I may have indigo. There were quite a few of these steel blue birds with rusty breasts in the flock when I sold off a bunch and kept just a few out of curiosity.

My test matings will prove them out, one way or the other as I have two of these cocks mated to dun hens. The hen got to choose her own and looks like she's pairing off with a black grizzle so that should work as well.

No eggs yet, birds have just been together for one week today. Much nest building going on.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*thanks Terry*



TAWhatley said:


> Not George here .. and I don't know if they are Indigo or not .. I DO know that they are very lovely pigeons
> 
> Terry


Yup, they are pretty.

Bill


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Bill,

Those two birds are spread ash red, AKA lavender. Nice healthy birds.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*So it seems*



bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Bill,
> 
> Those two birds are spread ash red, AKA lavender. Nice healthy birds.


It would appear so. However.....

There is another post about opals which has many photos of all the variations, including ash red opal. That bird looks very much like some of these (I only kept 3).

We had a white barred dominant opal baldhead OC that was in the flock for at least part of a breeding season until he vanished (probably hawk food). I know that he had a mate and young. Now, I gotta wonder if any of his genes are left in the pool. 

There were at least a few birds in the flock that had some smeary white and bronzy wing shields. I wondered if they might be something different but they all just seemed like ash red variations to me and I sold them. I wanted to reduce the group to about 30 birds from 140 or so and I'm down to 32. I may have missed a few colors in the process but I couldn't justify keeping so many. I do wish that my son had kept records though. Oh well, I have a nice group to play with.

Bill


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice looking birds, Bill. As always, it will be interesting to see how the youngsters turn out.


----------



## Fire_Baller_916 (Apr 17, 2008)

Those to me looks like lavender...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yes, probably lavender*

Lavender is part of the spread ash red bunch and most likely what they are. Spread ash reds can vary alot. Some are pretty and many are not.

Bill


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful*

Really nice birds love there color


----------

